# Had my yellow belt test tonight.



## hongkongfooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Went to class tonight thinking we would be sparring. Kind of thought something was up when myself and another student were working outside with the one of the instructors, on the patio, and the rest of the class was lining up. We went through all of our material and then about an hour later rejoined the main class. 

A bit later, the class was lining up. We took our place in line and then told that we had just passed our test for yellow belt. We performed our belt exchange ceremony, and then the birth of pain!

Nothing like 4 solid front kicks to the gut. I loved it!

Look out orange belt! I'm coming for ya! But not for a while.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Way to go fellow Phooeyite!  

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Drac (Jun 13, 2006)

Congradulations..


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your new rank!  Keep training hard!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 13, 2006)

Outstanding! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job, now  get back in there in train.
Terry


----------



## hemi (Jun 13, 2006)

Congradulations..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 13, 2006)

Go you!

Congrats!


----------



## masherdong (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats!  Gotta love those surprise promotions.  I see that I am not the only one that gets tested without knowing it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 13, 2006)

*Congratulations!!! 
Whoot! 

artyon:
*​


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 13, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## kempo108 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2006)

:ultracool Congratulations!  The hardest part of the journey is over for you.


----------



## crushing (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!  I'm sure Spot, Rosemary, and even Sgt. Flint are all very proud.


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations the second step in your development is over now on to step 3.

Keep it up


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats my man, now like Terry says: "Get back in there and train"


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that the hard part is over, let the journey begin...good job.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 13, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> Went to class tonight thinking we would be sparring. Kind of thought something was up when myself and another student were working outside with the one of the instructors, on the patio, and the rest of the class was lining up. We went through all of our material and then about an hour later rejoined the main class.
> 
> A bit later, the class was lining up. We took our place in line and then told that we had just passed our test for yellow belt. We performed our belt exchange ceremony, and then the birth of pain!
> 
> ...


 
Congratulation

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## RichK (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats, now the fun is starting to begin. You get an extra kick in the gut for each belt level now
:ultracool


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats....


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kenpobuff (Jun 14, 2006)

Way to go on the second step in a long and fun journey.  The first step was just walking into the school and deciding to train.  Congrats.

Steve


----------

